# Blu-Ray Movies - Good source?



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone know of a good, cheap supplier of Blu-Ray movies (not Blu movies Robbie)? :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

best bet is just keep your eyes open on play or hmv. they have regular sales and 2 for £20 offers.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Anyone know of a good, cheap supplier of Blu-Ray movies (not Blu movies Robbie)? :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I use www.movietyme.com a lot for blu-ray, It's really good for the early region free blu-ray movies too. Give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/6-/Campaign.html?campaign=7653&cid=2516852


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you have to look a bit harder on play, but

http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/3-/297282/2-/Promo.html

some good titles there for 9 each. the £6.99 titles are a bit crap :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Asda is doing quite a few for £10 each in store.

Keep an eye on here:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blu-ray-DVD...f_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=41952327&pf_rd_i=293962011


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Just before Chritsmas I bought around 7 from Game and it was £25 for the lot.

Batman, ice age, harry potter, coyote ugly and a few others I forgot

At that price I will flea bay them and buy some more...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.dvd.co.uk/index_bluray.htm

Free delivery, generally takes 2-3 days.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

This does a lot of the work for you http://www.find-dvd.co.uk/


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, I'll look into them.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Best place I've found is Gamestation. I bought Jumper, Semi Pro, Eagle Eye at £4.00 each brand new not used. Season 1 Heros was about £15.00. I went back the next week to clear them out but they'd all gone - they often have sales tho.

Chris


----------

